
The State of XMPP and Instant Messaging [pdf] - tdurden
https://fosdem.org/2016/schedule/event/state_of_xmpp/attachments/slides/957/export/events/attachments/state_of_xmpp/slides/957/FOSDEM_2016__The_State_of_XMPP_and_Instant_Messaging.pdf
======
MechanisM
I think that Telegram is more like 3rd one.. It has nice desktop apps and
group chats with bots like jaconda.im Dunno about other messengers, but
Telegram offers channels! And this is awesome! + nice options to share with
telegram via some links

~~~
nyconyco
Telegram is still 2nd gen, as Group Chat is secondary feature, no message
correction, but has reply

